# First flounder gigging and a doormat at that!



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Decided to try our luck again for a couple hours tonight after sunset. My buddy Matt and I found a protected spot on the North side of Choctawhatchee bay. I still dont know what a decent flounder looks like laying on the bottom. Shortly into the wade I see this monster just laying there, thinking to myself that cant be how the first one is going to go down, seems too easy, somebody had to of placed a fake flounder in my path. Anyhow I post up and go for a quick jab, somehow I miss his head and hit him right in the gut, my pool pole I have the gig attached to breaks in half, because I thought I needed to put all my weight into it and was probably too excited. I proceed to fall into the drink filling my waders with water and get my lights and everythign else wet. Luckily the flounder was still attached and there was no way he was getting off. Even the flounder flipper had a hard time once we finally got him on the stringer. Now I know im going to freeze to death, but no way were we going in after that. So I spent the next few hours using a 5' gig vs a 9'. We ended up seeing a half dozen short flounder over next hour or so and Matt took a decent mullet. Was home by 10. 
We are thinking it may be around 20", we get home and measure, it goes 23" 7lbs. It had a 4 or 5" pinfish in his stomach.
Beauty of a fish for a first with the gig and a good story to go with it. I was so excited to get to the water when we got there, that I noticed half way through the wade I forgot to tie the boots on my waders, didnt even notice, lol.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Way to go!*

I enjoyed the read on your success. Cool experience and one you will not forget about soon! Keep on giggin!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a real meal right there!!! Great job! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice flounder rite there!! :thumbup: Jason that deer is cool under your name there, first time ive saw that!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

way to go russian...get ready for more...you'll love those long hrs. Wade gigging x flounder is not easy, you'll find out soon. congrats! that's a nice fish you got there.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*flounder*

Nice fish, check out the size of his last meal


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup big ole pinfish.


----------

